# Reccomendations for Culinary School?



## missing_annie (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm interested in going to culinary school. However, I'm looking to get a degree (associates at least) in PAstry Arts. I'm having a bit of a struggle with trying to figure out which schools are good, which aren't so good. I've gotten a buttload of phone calls from WCI, which is odd. It seems they're a little too interested in having me attend. Anyway, if anyone has any input (good or bad) I'd love to hear it. Also, location isn't terribly important. Thanks for any help.


----------



## hans.schallenbe (Oct 10, 2004)

the most important is to study the facculty. the places they worked in and if these places where really the best to work in for knowledge. a school is like a business today unless in my time, there were a few. but eventually, you have to be equiped with professional practical and theoretical knowledge to be successful. 

hans


----------

